# I Miss the BBC Match of the Day... anyone know how to stream it?



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Da da, da da, da da, da da da da da... Match of the Day theme tune is a classic and I love the Premiership, but here in Mexico, it's thin on the ground to get some British TV.

You can't even pay for a UK TV license and use the iplayer, which is bonkers considered the tech these days with static ips.

So any footie fans found a way to skirt around the problem?


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Streaming would be OK if your internet connection is up to it – but maybe downloading it to get better quality?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Lipstickpaddy said:


> Da da, da da, da da, da da da da da... Match of the Day theme tune is a classic and I love the Premiership, but here in Mexico, it's thin on the ground to get some British TV.
> 
> You can't even pay for a UK TV license and use the iplayer, which is bonkers considered the tech these days with static ips.
> 
> So any footie fans found a way to skirt around the problem?


I use a VPN (virtual private network) to watch the BBC here in Mexico on iplayer, but only on delay one day after broadcast. You have to prove you've paid that weird Brit TV tax to watch BBC live, much as you have to prove you subscribe to a U.S. cable service to watch most U.S. TV live, via a VPN - though a few channels - I think ESPN - won't recognize VPNs.


----------



## Lipstickpaddy (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi thanks for your replies. I don't mind waiting a day to watch Match of the Day on iplayer, but can you let me know how to setup a VPN?


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Lipstickpaddy said:


> Hi thanks for your replies. I don't mind waiting a day to watch Match of the Day on iplayer, but can you let me know how to setup a VPN?


Alas, I'm not a techie and so had to buy mine, rather than writing code. It cost me about $100 for the year, but I find it extremely useful. 

First, it's not that companies don't want to offer the widest possible choice to people in other countries. It's the countries themselves that often restrict online offerings from other counties. For example, last month, there was a widespread rumor that Netflix was going to reprogram its software to detect VPN users and cut them off. Netflix put out a press release saying it absolutely had no plans to do that, making clear they wanted to reach the widest possible audience. 

So, for example, Netflix choice in Mexico is fairly limited, but if you VPN to a U.S. server, you get the full range, and of course, you can connect to a UK server and there is a whole other range of choices. I connected once to some Arabic country to see their Netflix choices. Nothing from Israeli cinema, strangely.

I could've watched the Superbowl in Spanish of course, but the NFL put it online free in English but only for U.S. servers, so my VPN took me right there. You can also install it on IPhone and IPad with no extra charge.

I imagine you can explore TV in a lot of other countries but I haven't tried it, other than my sally into Arab Netflix.

If you google the term, you'll see various providers, all in same price range. They seem to be on the up and up. I went with one, but had tech difficulties, and they refunded my money immediately. I then went with ExpressVPN and have had no problems with it at all. Once connected to a Brit server, I just call up BBC, choose Iplayer from the drop down menu, and I'm off to the races. All the top shows are there.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Try this one. I've watched a number of things on there.

Soccer at Vipbox


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Or you could install Kodi (formerly XBMC) onto your computer. Install the Phoenix (sports & more add on).

I streams programs directly to your computer but you need a decent internet connection. Search you tube for Kodi install and set up. You'll find a bunch of really useful videos to help you along.

Cheers


----------



## cindtlu (Mar 3, 2013)

i use this to watch live uk tv,

search for Filmon on google expat dont let me post web pages XD

this web have the option to record shows in case you need to, in mi case i love channel 4 reason why i use this.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

cindtlu said:


> i use this to watch live uk tv,
> 
> search for Filmon on google expat dont let me post web pages XD
> 
> this web have the option to record shows in case you need to, in mi case i love channel 4 reason why i use this.


Hi Cindtlu, what add on do you use to watch the news from Mexico? (or do you)

I have been trying to find a decent add on to allow me to view news from Mexico without the American slant to it but have been unsuccessful so far.

I'm not Mexican, just a ****** hoping to find a little more info.

Gracias!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Hi Cindtlu, what add on do you use to watch the news from Mexico? (or do you)
> 
> I have been trying to find a decent add on to allow me to view news from Mexico without the American slant to it but have been unsuccessful so far.
> 
> ...


Are you in Mexico? Your profile says you're an expat in the Philippines.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> Are you in Mexico? Your profile says you're an expat in the Philippines.


No I am not, we do split time between the Philippines, Costa Rica and the US.

I have always been fond of Mexico and it's people in general. I have a number of them in our family, most being from Cañada de Caracheo near Cortazar in the GTO. It's a small farming town of about 2,000 people with whom I have very strong ties with multiple families.

My so called adopted son who is also my youngest son's Godfather has offered his home there for as long as I like for free as he'll be working in the US for a while.

I've spent the majority of the last 20 years in and out of Central America and Asia. As I become more educated on places (older), I realized that I've always skipped over Mexico and have no idea why. I'm 44 now and would like to split time (50/50) between a couple of places. I've been speaking Spanish since the age of 12 so a language barrier is not an issue.

Still searching for that perfect spot so I figured a news source would be helpful.

:juggle:


----------



## Rod L. (Apr 5, 2015)

[Cut] MegaCable Espn channels cover European football, British premier league, loads of great football from Mexico, Central & South America.


----------

